# Everything Else > Sports >  OKC Team Name Announcement

## BFizzy

Oklahoma City NBA team to get name next week
29 minutes ago

OKLAHOMA CITY (AP)  Oklahoma City's new NBA franchise has finally set a date to announce its name and team colors.

The team said Wednesday that it would unveil the name and colors simultaneously on its Web site and at a downtown event Sept. 3.

Clay Bennett's ownership group has applied for trademarks for six names: Thunder, Energy, Wind, Marshalls, Barons and Bison.

Oklahoma City television station KOCO has reported that the choice will be Thunder, but Bennett has refused to comment on what the name will be.

The former Seattle SuperSonics announced on July 2 that they would be moving to Oklahoma City. 

The Associated Press: Oklahoma City NBA team to get name next week

----------


## UnFrSaKn

OKC NBA team nickname to be announced Sept. 3 | NewsOK.com

By Mike Baldwin
Staff Writer
The wait is nearly over.

Oklahoma Citys NBA team is expected to announce Thunder will be the nickname at 5 p.m. next Wednesday, Sept. 3, when it releases the team name, its mark, the four team colors and logo at a press conference at Leadership Square.

Team officials would neither confirm nor deny whether Thunder is the nickname.

Team uniforms, home and road, wont be announced until late September.

Team merchandise will be available on Wednesday following the announcement.

And dont put any credence in uniform designs that have appeared on the Internet with Thunder logos. All designs have been speculative and have no affiliation with the NBA or Oklahoma Citys franchise.

All signs pointed to Thunder being the nickname when the NBA released the 2008-09 schedule earlier this month. For a few hours, if someone linked Oklahoma City on any of the teams 82 games on the NBAs master schedule, all links pointed to www.nba.com/thunder.

Later that day the Thunder URL was inactive.

The NBA filed trademark rights to six nicknames for Oklahoma Citys franchise in July, according to the U.S. patent and trademark office. Thunder was one of six names filed. The others were: Barons, Bison, Energy, Marshalls and Wind.

Thunder has been believed to be the nickname for more than a month after KOCO reported the company the NBA uses to file domain names purchased okcthunderbasketball.com on July 10.

Since Thunder is expected to be the nickname, theres been speculation whether Oklahoma Citys NBA team would try to purchase domain names from a communications company in California, which has owned thunder.com and thunder.net since 1994.

That wont be necessary.

The NBA owns rights to its Web site which would allow the league to link the Oklahoma City teams Web site to the page: www.nba.com/thunder without infringing on the domain rights of the California company.

For example, jazz.com is a music Web site that currently features a story on whether hip-hop and jazz can mix, but THE OFFICIAL SITE OF THE UTAH JAZZ takes you to the Utah Jazzs home page.

Thunder.net communications in July extended domain name rights through 2011. In a question and answer segment on the Web site, it was asked if the thunder domain names could be purchased.

The answer: In case you thought youre the first to ask, youre 14 years too late. The answer has always been No. Theyre not for sale. The domains are in use.

A follow-up question suggested everyone has a price. The answer was: Youd have a real challenge trying to convince an unmotivated party to sell. Sale prices in recent years indicate prime dictionary-based domain names are worth many millions, so your initial offer would have to break records for domain name sales prices.

----------


## AFCM

I've heard the color scheme will be a dark blue or royal blue with silver or white.  That's just what I've heard.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

> I've heard the color scheme will be a dark blue or royal blue with silver or white.  That's just what I've heard.



That sounds okay.  Not the Black and Gold I was hoping for, but if true, it is much better than the red, white and blue scheme I had feared would be chosen.

Either way, I'm still wary of some of the enthusiasm getting lost in the football craze.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Its going to be the Barons. 

My friends mom who did the balloons for the Hornets got hired to do the balloons for the announcement. She could be pulling my chain but she has been reliable on stuff in the past.

----------


## AFCM

> Its going to be the Barons. 
> 
> My friends mom who did the balloons for the Hornets got hired to do the balloons for the announcement. She could be pulling my chain but she has been reliable on stuff in the past.



Interesting.

----------


## soonergal

I really like those colors of dark blue and silver/white...don't care for Energy nor Wind for the name...I can handle  Barons, Marshalls, Thunder or Bison (in that order) just don't care for the wind and energy...jmo

----------


## Kerry

If the dark blue and silver/white holds then my hopes for Energy might come true.  With an announcement still a week away and uniforms a month out I don't think the name is Thunder.  According to the media, Thunder has been the name for over a month.  I think you could come up with a uniform in a lot less than 2 months.  The media has been hood-winked with the Thunder links and leaks.

----------


## AFCM

> Its going to be the Barons. 
> 
> My friends mom who did the balloons for the Hornets got hired to do the balloons for the announcement. She could be pulling my chain but she has been reliable on stuff in the past.


Is there any way you can find out the color scheme for the celebration?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Its going to be the Barons. 
> 
> My friends mom who did the balloons for the Hornets got hired to do the balloons for the announcement. She could be pulling my chain but she has been reliable on stuff in the past.


If she also had inside info on Devon's tower being 925 ft tall, then I'm content with her announcement to you!

----------


## the_Mont

Worthy Cook I hope your mom is right!

----------


## LIL_WAYNE_4_PREZIDENT08

Im sure they already know what its all gonna be

Why cant they just tell us?

----------


## Luke

Barons!

Barons!

Barons!

----------


## Richard at Remax

not my mom. friends mom who got hired to do balloon work. like i said, take it with a grain of salt. but it seemed pretty legit. either way I just want a damn name. 

maybe the name WAS going to be thunder and purposedly leaked it to get responses. when all the negativeness and genericness (is that even a word) came out about it maybe they changed thier minds. 

who knows though. finally glad this guessing game will be done.

----------


## HOT ROD

Barons, Barons, Barons.

Notice how irresponsible the Daily Oklahoman was and has been all throughout this ordeal, trying to PUSH the name 'thunder' on its readers. Whereas, look at the AP story (first post here) and see it was STRICTLY THE NEWS.

Steve, is there ANY WAY you could provide feedback to the editor and the brass at the Oklahoman, that their reporting is so biased and subjective - that it gets in the way of REPORTING THE NEWS! See post 1 vs. post 2 in this thread, and tell me which is proper journalism and therefore preferred.

The whole article written by Mike Baldwin of the Oklahoman seemed like he's trying to push people to ACCEPT Thunder as the name, that it is so! - and yet not official tho. Come on, Im so tired of third grade reporting in OKC. Why couldn't Mike just write the story like the AP did - "OKC NBA expected to announce team name, colors, etc on Wednesday."

No speculation, no bias, no PUSH. JUST NEWS!!!!!

Anyways, tell the D-OK that the majority here on the forum (and that voted in the OKC business poll) like Oklahoma City Barons - maybe they can start PUSHING that.

----------


## dcsooner

can someone give an example of what blue and silver would look like?

----------


## plmccordj

How hard is it to see that it is Thunder?  You can still go to http://www.nba.com/thunder and get the blank page.  If you go to any other site other than a team that already exists you get the page not found.  Just try it and you will see that it still works.

----------


## kevinpate

Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  Less than a week and the message traffic takes a dive because there will be such a dearth of matters to speculate and fret about.  Whatever will we do, whatever will we do?!  :Smile:

----------


## ssandedoc

It is possible the Thunder was a plant after KOCO reporting it's Thunder.  Remember Bennett likes plural words with a "s" at the end.  If the Thunder thing was a swerve, brilliant job on their part.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Having worked in the marketing field for 12 years now I can see whats going on.

They are using all the message boards, newspapers, etc. as a Focus Group.  They want to have a name that is well accepted and liked.  I am sure Bennet has someone reading these things everyday and reporting back our responses.  

As for the website addresses.....It only takes minutes to change the code on the web server.  All they have to do to change it over to the Barons is change one line of HTML.  It is so easy to put up a temporary link to through everyone off. 

Guess we will find out next week.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Its going to be the Barons. 
> 
> My friends mom who did the balloons for the Hornets got hired to do the balloons for the announcement. She could be pulling my chain but she has been reliable on stuff in the past.


Well, I have credible info that it's the Thunder.  I guess we cancel each other out.  :Smile:

----------


## metro

> If the dark blue and silver/white holds then my hopes for Energy might come true.  With an announcement still a week away and uniforms a month out I don't think the name is Thunder.  According to the media, Thunder has been the name for over a month.  I think you could come up with a uniform in a lot less than 2 months.  The media has been hood-winked with the Thunder links and leaks.


I agree. I think it is plausable. Only time will tell. I agree, this could easily be a "focus group" test run to test market reaction. It's easy to set up a spoof link and change it on a moments notice, heck I can do it and I'm not an IT guy. I think there could still be a dark knight out there, 89ers. There old colors where white and blue with a hint of red. Bennett's basically already owns the name if I remember correctly. I think it nods to our history nicely and isn't too "hickish" for people that are too image conscious. OR this whole "leaking of info" could be intentional. As a marketing professional as well okc bel air, let's not forget the possibility of this being an intentional name leak and the value of building up hype through that means as well. The name could already be fixed as Thunder, like it or not.

Let's play this out a little if the "source" is reliable on the colors if they are blue, silver, and white. Potential Names: Thunder, Energy, Wind, Marshalls, Barons and Bison.

Thunder - possible, if going with a "lightning" theme.
Energy - very possible, especially with McClendon and his blue flame company
Wind - possible, doubtful because too lame of a name and easy setup for media jokes "The wind breaks lose", "OKC couldn't break wind tonight".
Marshalls - doubtful, name is not spelled commonly and no one really uses the term much
Barons - lame colors for mascot, name is doubtful given NBA stipulations and current situation
Bison - very doubtful, not likely to have a blue and silver bison
89ers - plausible, similar to past colors but possibly an image update, could be the dark knight name in all of this.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Haha Im sure your source was more credible. But I figured I would tell everyone what I heard cause it took me by surprise.

Thunder or Barons or whatever, it doesn't matter to me anymore.

----------


## kmf563

I too have inside info that claims the name is Thunder. They also say the colors will be the dark blue with silver/white. I'm going with that. I like the colors and the name. I know certain people think we can't have a good mascot with that name....but if the Jazz can have a note, I think we can have a cloud with lightening coming out of it. The design looks sharp with the colors! And who doesn't want to chant AC/DC at a basketball game?!

----------


## OKCMallen

> And who doesn't want to chant AC/DC at a basketball game?!




That alone sold me.

You've been.....THUNDERSTRUCK!!!!

----------


## OU Adonis

> And who doesn't want to chant AC/DC at a basketball game?!


People under 30.

----------


## kmf563

> People under 30.


Wrong. Have you witnessed the whole rockband wave that's moving over teenagers and college kids? They love that metal crap more than any age group I've ever seen. I am personally NOT an AC/DC fan...and I'm over 30. But I'll be happy to chant it at a game!

----------


## westsidesooner

I'm over 30 also and AC/DC was never one of my favorites growing up.  But their songs bring back memories now and KMF563 is right, young poeple love 80s hardrock.  Their youtube thunderstruck video has over 7,000,000 hits.  I doubt thats all older people surfin youtube

----------


## BostonUpoke

The team name is Thunder.  My roommate is dating one of the owner's daughter and he has seen a booklet of all sorts of merchandise.  He said the colors are like a darker blue with a sunset orange color.  He said he didn't love the jereseys or the logo.  He tried to draw me a sketch of the logo but I didn't get a great idea of what the logo was supposed to look like.

Another one of my buddies was at Bob Howard's house recently and said he saw the same booklet.

----------


## OKCMallen

> People under 30.


I am under 30 and can't WAIT to chant it!

----------


## metro

I'm under 30 and think it's lame.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

> I'm under 30 and think it's lame.



What day did you get to pick out your seats?

----------


## AFCM

> The team name is Thunder.  My roommate is dating one of the owner's daughter and he has seen a booklet of all sorts of merchandise.  He said the colors are like a darker blue with a sunset orange color.  He said he didn't love the jereseys or the logo.  He tried to draw me a sketch of the logo but I didn't get a great idea of what the logo was supposed to look like.
> 
> Another one of my buddies was at Bob Howard's house recently and said he saw the same booklet.


Blue and orange?  Yuck, that sounds like a Denver or Boise State Broncos rip off.

----------


## oklahoma2000

Someone needs to go to Howard's house with an i-phone get a picture.

----------


## Kerry

> The team name is Thunder.  My roommate is dating one of the owner's daughter and he has seen a booklet of all sorts of merchandise.  He said the colors are like a darker blue with a sunset orange color.  He said he didn't love the jereseys or the logo.  He tried to draw me a sketch of the logo but I didn't get a great idea of what the logo was supposed to look like.
> 
> Another one of my buddies was at Bob Howard's house recently and said he saw the same booklet.


You guys are falling for the mis-direction.  Didn't years of watching the wishbone teach you anything.  The fullback doesn't have the ball.

----------


## Luke

Fumblerooski!   It's the TWISTERS!!!

NOOOOOO!!!!

just kiddin

----------


## betts

https://oss.ticketmaster.com/html/pa...agic&selID=294

Scroll down and look at the game with OKC December 5.  It seems hard to believe they would use orange, as most of us OU alums have trouble with that color.  But, whatever it is, I'll get used to it.

----------


## John

> Remember Bennett likes plural words with a "s" at the end.


This 'statement' has always cracked me up.

He likes plural words? Really?

----------


## LordGerald

I, too, find it difficult to believe blue and orange is the scheme.  It's already used by the Warriors and the Bobcats.  There is plenty of blue in the Western Conference, as well, including Denver, Salt Lake, Dallas, Memphis, New Orleans, the Clippers and the Suns.

----------


## AFCM

> https://oss.ticketmaster.com/html/pa...agic&selID=294
> 
> Scroll down and look at the game with OKC December 5.  It seems hard to believe they would use orange, as most of us OU alums have trouble with that color.  But, whatever it is, I'll get used to it.


Good find, unless they're a part of the conspiracy too.

----------


## AAC2005

Here's another conspiracy theory: At 5:00, all the radio stations will simultaneously play this "Thunderstruck" song, or whatever it is, instead of "Oklahoma"...pretty cool, huh? huh? huh?

----------


## plmccordj

It is Thunder guys.  There is zero doubt in my mind that it is Thunder and if any of you have any experience on the web site development you could see they already have the page up with no data on it at http://www.nba.com/thunder.  This is not a bad URL but rather a page with a white background with no content.  I have done this myself when I wanted to take the page offline without physically taking it down.  Replace Thunder on the URL for any of those other names and you will get page not found.

When you look at the registration dates when you click the links below you will see that okcthunderbasketball.com is the only one that was registered before Mark Rodgers' story broke on July 18th.


WHOIS domain registration information results for okcthunderbasketball.com from Network Solutions

WHOIS domain registration information results for okcbaronsbball.com from Network Solutions

WHOIS domain registration information results for okcbisonbasketball.com from Network Solutions

WHOIS domain registration information results for okcenergybasketball.com from Network Solutions

WHOIS domain registration information results for okcwindbasketball.com from Network Solutions

You can follow the timeline.  The http://www.okcthunderbasketball.com / net was registered July 10th.  Eight days later Mark Rodgers leaks the story and left the team with no big surprise.  To put the element of surprise back into the game, they registered the other URL's three days later on July 21st.  Look it up on Network Solutions Whois and you can see the dates yourself.  I do not believe it was orchestrated that the NBA put that website up to confuse people.  If you have ever put together a website, you know it is time consuming to build from scratch and make sure all the links work.  I firmly believe that someone was building that page, renamed to index_temp.html or something and mistakenly posted that page when they posted the schedule.  I have done it myself.  When the time comes, they will take the file "index_temp.html, or what ever it is labeled and rename it to index.html to make it the primary site.  I could be wrong but I seriously doubt it.

----------


## AFCM

It's amazing how an organization that gets fined $250,000 for quoted slip-ups and sued for incriminating comments in emails can keep us in the dark regarding the team's nickname.

----------


## Kerry

You guys are going to feel dumb when the name is not Thunder.

----------


## betts

I'll be fine if the name is not Thunder, as long as it's not Wind.  I don't love any of them, but I don't hate any either, except Wind.  So, surprise me, Clay.  It would certainly be interesting if he came up with one no one has even thought of.  But the Mavs are blue, silver, black and white, so it seems odd we would pick a scheme that close to theirs.

----------


## OKCMallen

> You guys are going to feel dumb when the name is not Thunder.


Haha, what are you basing this on?!?

----------


## Kerry

> Haha, what are you basing this on?!?


I am basing this on the fact that I have nothing better to do right now except keep the debate going.  Nothing will get people going like conspiracy theory talk.

----------


## jbrown84

> If she also had inside info on Devon's tower being 925 ft tall, then I'm content with her announcement to you!


I had inside info on Devon being 900'+, but I know nothing about the team name, sorry.  :Wink:

----------


## AFCM

> I had inside info on Devon being 900'+, but I know nothing about the team name, sorry.


I heard it was going to be 900+ as well, but I thought those were guy measurements.

----------


## Thunder

> https://oss.ticketmaster.com/html/pa...agic&selID=294
> 
> Scroll down and look at the game with OKC December 5.  It seems hard to believe they would use orange, as most of us OU alums have trouble with that color.  But, whatever it is, I'll get used to it.


The link that Betts posted shows what the Orlando Magic listed the info on the December 5th match.

Friday  	 	December 5, 2008, 7:00 PM  	 	Magic vs. Thunder




> You guys are going to feel dumb when the name is not Thunder.


Kerry, please do not eat or drink at the time of the announcement.  You do not want to choke to death when you hear Thunder being announced.

----------


## HOT ROD

Thunder = LAME!

rhymes with Blunder; Seattle people have already adopted that for the nickname.

Thunderstruck = cheesy!

----------


## Luke

I've got it guys...

The Thunder Barons!!!!

That's the only way to explain Thunder balloons and Baron pamphlets (or whatever they were)...

Unless it's all a big lie...

----------


## HOT ROD

I like that better than   "da, Thun-duh'

sounds so lame.

ThunderBarons does have a nice ring to it, though. .... Hmmmm.

----------


## Luke

Thunder Baron actually existed on the internet before I made it up...

Urban Dictionary: thunder-baron

But, it does indeed sound like a pretty unique nick name.

I like it.

----------


## HOT ROD

I know Luke, maybe you're on to something.

Plus, it pleases just about everyone. We could nickname it also, Barons and Thunder. Sort of like SuperSonics (mostly known recently as the Sonics).

Anyways, I thought your name was creative - maybe Clay is still accepting feedback? 

If so, ThunderBarons has my vote (if it can't be just plain Barons).

----------


## plmccordj

Good or bad names are subjective.  What gets me is when people say it sounds like a WNBA, or minor league.  I am still trying to determine what makes a name minor leauge.  I am certain that people in San Antonio complained when their team was named the Spurs just as any other team.  I just want them to make it official and get it over with.  I guess I can wait until next Wednesday because ultimately I am glad we have a team.  I am not expecting a lot of love from Seattle regardless until they get another team.

----------


## HOT ROD

But "the blunder" is way too easy of a derogatory chant to give them.

At least with "Robber" Barons, they'd still be saying the team name (BARONS). Not changing the name into a derogatory yet similarly spelled word.

----------


## jstanthrnme

more evidence:  https://oss.ticketmaster.com/html/pa...agic&selID=294

----------


## MrZ

For anyone thinking their "inside source" is 100% right, let this little "leak" from last week remind you that things are not always what they seem.


National Media Hype Over Obama VP Mystery Hits Lenexa - Politics News Story - KCTV Kansas City

----------


## NativeOkie

Hot Rod,
Who cares what Seattle Fans think or say.
That is like a Oklahoma fan wondering what a state fan thinks.
When you are the best you don't care.
We have an NBA team, Kansas City does not, San Diego does not, Seattle does not, Baltimore " ", Las Vegas " ", Nashwille

----------


## HOT ROD

I understand native. Im just saying that because some on here keep saying that Barons has a negative, when Thunder has an even easier negative to derive. And the seattle 'fans' have already done so.

I agree though, OKC has the team and can name it what OKC wants - which I hope is Barons or Thunderbarons.

----------


## BFizzy

How could you possibly think Thunderbarons is a better name than Thunder?  You're joking, right?

----------


## metro

> Thunder = LAME!
> 
> rhymes with Blunder; Seattle people have already adopted that for the nickname.
> 
> Thunderstruck = cheesy!


Actually, from what I've read they are saying Thunder thighs.

----------


## metro

> How could you possibly think Thunderbarons is a better name than Thunder?  You're joking, right?


hahahahaha, no kidding. Thunderbarons?? Both names are unimaginative. Combine them and you have a super-unimaginative word. Is that a word? I'm waiting for a dark knight to arrive to the scene next Wednesday.

----------


## kmf563

I don't even know what a thunderbaron is. Great, name us something nobody in the nation will even know what it means. They have a hard enough time trying to figure out the schooner thing. 

I'm still trying to understand why you guys want Barons. You do know what it means, right? It is mostly known in the US as a woman who is without children or can not bear children. More popularly known is the term in Europe which means the lowest most embarrassing point on the totem pole for rankings of nobiity. It is not a good thing to be baron. I guess around here you probably associate it with oil barons - most of the world will not. And right now, I don't think anyone is very optimistic about oil or wants to hear about it. Unless you own it and are making bank off our gas prices. 

I am neutral on the name, I don't like it, but I would take it. I am just ready to have one! The only name I absolutely do not want is Bisons.

----------


## OU Adonis

> I don't even know what a thunderbaron is. Great, name us something nobody in the nation will even know what it means. They have a hard enough time trying to figure out the schooner thing. 
> 
> I'm still trying to understand why you guys want Barons. You do know what it means, right? It is mostly known in the US as a woman who is without children or can not bear children. More popularly known is the term in Europe which means the lowest most embarrassing point on the totem pole for rankings of nobiity. It is not a good thing to be baron. I guess around here you probably associate it with oil barons - most of the world will not. And right now, I don't think anyone is very optimistic about oil or wants to hear about it. Unless you own it and are making bank off our gas prices. 
> 
> I am neutral on the name, I don't like it, but I would take it. I am just ready to have one! The only name I absolutely do not want is Bisons.



Wow oh just wow.

Thats not Baron.. thats "Barren".  If you are going to use a term for an arguement at least make sure you are using the right word for the arguement.

----------


## metro

kmf, I think you are thinking of barren in regards to women who can't bear children. But I agree with you, it's not a good name from a PR standpoint.

----------


## kmf563

> Wow oh just wow.
> 
> Thats not Baron.. thats "Barren".  If you are going to use a term for an arguement at least make sure you are using the right word for the arguement.


While I didn't know there was a difference in the spelling - that kind of proves my point even more....are they not pronounced the same?

----------


## kmf563

> Wow oh just wow.
> 
> Thats not Baron.. thats "Barren".  If you are going to use a term for an arguement at least make sure you are using the right word for the arguement.


....and also, when you are wow oh wowing someone with intentions of making fun of them or correcting them, you might want to use spell check.   :Wink:

----------


## metro

No. Baron and Barren, slightly different pronounciations.

----------


## FritterGirl

> While I didn't know there was a difference in the spelling - that kind of proves my point even more....are they not pronounced the same?


Yes. And no.  In the strictest sense, they are considered homophones - words that sound "the same" but have different spellings and / or meanings (there/their, bare/ bear, dear/deer, etc.)

However, among different English speakers, especially in specific regions of the US and/or UK, one might hear a stronger -on in the pronunciation of baron (baa/'_ron_), than would one hear the schwa sound of the -en (bare-un).  (Schwa is the neutral e sound in many American English words.  It's almost like the sound of "uh," as in "the," or "American.") 

In standard AE (American English), you'll probably not notice much of a difference. 

Sorry.  Got my second BA in Modern Languages and Linguistics and used to teach ESL.  Can't help myself.  I'm a language junkie.

----------


## westsidesooner

> Good or bad names are subjective.  What gets me is when people say it sounds like a WNBA, or minor league.  I am still trying to determine what makes a name minor leauge.  I am certain that people in San Antonio complained when their team was named the Spurs.


Clippers, Raptors, Knicks, Nets, Heat.  All probably sounded a little odd when first announced.  And think of the negative nicknames someone could use with Nuggets and Bucks.  

At first I wanted Thunder.  Its scary (when you're young, camping, or it is very close) It reminds people of danger, and you hear it everywhere you go (-the sahara)  So if someone in Seattle or Dallas hears a clap of thunder they will have that connection.

Thundbarons sounds like a saturday morning cartoon show.....sorry

Thunderbirds could work with hints of the Air Force, and native american folklore.  And the mascot could be pretty cool.

Now I don't really care.  Whatever Clay and his team pick will eventually grow on us and everyone else.  He spent hundreds of millions of dollars bringing a team to OKC...so I won't argue the name with him.  Just Thank him.

----------


## metro

I'll throw another monkey wrench in the equation for us. Let's go with this "Mark Rogers is right" thing. Let's say the website is www.okcthunderbasketball.com or whatever. Let's say the NBA/thunder is correct. What if Clay is holding a wild card and Thunder is short for Thunderbirds.  www.okcthunderbirdsbasketball.com just doesn't have a ring to it. Maybe "Thunder" could be short for Thunderbirds afterall. Personally, I don't like either name, but Thunderbirds is better than Thunder. Just something else to ponder. I'm still pulling for 89ers or Energy.

----------


## Thunder

Luke!  I was gonna post about Thunderbarons!

I wouldn't mind to see the team named the Thundersonics. lol

It can goes both ways.

The Thunder Wins
The Sonics Win

Maybe it is gonna be Thunderwind.

----------


## betts

The other option Thunder haters (or dislikers) have is to come up with a completely different but related nickname.  The OSU Cowboys are alternatively called the Pokes, the Angels are called the Halos.  If the mascot is a buffalo we can call them the Buffs, if a cloud with lightning, the Bolts......or something along those lines.  If enough people use if, it becomes an accepted part of the name, and bypasses the no "s", slightly cheesy or WNBAish complaints about Thunder.

----------


## OKCMallen

> No. Baron and Barren, slightly different pronounciations.


Oh come on, round these parts they are almost certainly homophones.

----------


## AFCM

> Oh come on, round these parts they are almost certainly homophones.


Hey, let's not start calling people names, now.   :Smile:

----------


## OKCMallen

> Hey, let's not start calling people names, now.


True.  As soon as the prefix of homo- is used around here, things get a wee bit out of hand!  :Smile:

----------


## angel27

Well hearing the sound of thunder this evening gave me a charge and made me aniticipate our team.  I do like it.  It impacts your world no matter what else you're doing.  It draws your attention and anticipation and you have to stop and look or at least think about it.  Just sayin.  And we got thunder the day our team moved in...

----------


## Richard at Remax

OK I retract my statement from above. My friends mom was jacking with me and tried to rile me up. Thunder it is.

----------


## dismayed

> Steve, is there ANY WAY you could provide feedback to the editor and the brass at the Oklahoman, that their reporting is so biased and subjective - that it gets in the way of REPORTING THE NEWS! See post 1 vs. post 2 in this thread, and tell me which is proper journalism and therefore preferred.


The Oklahoman?  Biased?  Say it isn't so.

----------


## oklanole

What do we make of this?  I got it from one of the Mods at jimtraber.com.

----------


## dcsooner

If this is the team Logo and colors, then I am extremely disappointed.  This logo will not be a commercial success, it is just awful.  Some of the designs shown on this board are much better.  Really disappointed

----------


## jstanthrnme

all of this speculation, and what seemed to be a long wait and thats what we get?  
That looks to be the merchandise, maybe the team uni's will be more unique when they are released.

----------


## FritterGirl

blech

----------


## OU Adonis

Horrible.

----------


## jstanthrnme

Thats gotta be an alternate logo.  Surely the primary logo will spell out Oklahoma City.

----------


## Karried

Great, we're pepperoni on a piece of pizza.  

Yellow, Blue and Orange?  noooooooo, in all the times I've dreamed of this team, I don't think I"ve ever thought of those color combos.  oh well, I'll withhold further judgement and disappointment until I see it myself on the third. 

I'm hoping that this is just a scaled down version of bigger and better things to come or some very good photoshop work.

----------


## Luke

What little information we get out of that... I like it!

----------


## jstanthrnme

Oh, and the basic design is awfully similar to the NJ Nets

----------


## Luke



----------


## Kerry

It looks good to me.  It appears to be one of the smaller versions of the logo as the ball it is on looks small.

----------


## Intrepid

> What do we make of this?  I got it from one of the Mods at jimtraber.com.


If you position the ball so that it is centered (the seams straight, etc), then the logo and the word Thunder would appear to be offcenter.  It looks centered now, but the ball is "leaning".  I would like to think that someone would actually center the logo correctly.

That's just the way I'm seeing it.

----------


## LordGerald

I hope that this is an elaborate ruse.  

Unfortunately, I think this is it, and it's disheartening.

----------


## MrZ

Oh Hell No!
I can't see that being an official NBA logo. Look at all the logos and they all have some kind of interpretation of their name if at all possible. Thunder has lot of possible imagery, the NBA wouldn't let them go with something this bland.

----------


## FritterGirl

Mr. Z, I sure as heck hope you're right.  It really lacks "punch."

----------


## HOT ROD

Actually on those lines, I was one of the first to support Thunderbolts.

It was sadly rejected by most on the forum - so I went with Barons.

As for Barons, you have 'the Red' Baron, Rich Baron, Royalty Baron, Oil Baron, and the ubiquitous Robber Baron. All of these are different than Barren (including spelling, meaning, and pronounciation).

Im sure Seattleites or bitter fans would say or spell Barren or Robber Baron to get under OKC's skin a little - but honestly that is the only negative I can think of against the name.

Thunder - sounds minor league (as does Thunderbarons, it was a joke btw).

If there is the remote possibility of Thunderbolts - Im all for it!

----------


## Platemaker

I'm so sick of hearing the "Thunder sounds minor league" comments when the NBA has Heat, Jazz, and Magic...... c'mon MAGIC!?!?!

If you put that logo next to the rest of the NBA logos.... it dosen't look out of place at all.  It's clean and simple.

Sure the logos that floated around this site looked good as far as ideas go.  The one of the "thundering herd" of buffalo for instance.... is as "complicated" as the Timberwolves' logo, and their logo is my least favorite. I like that it is more like the Knicks' or Pistons'.

I KNOW that we'll all learn to love the Thunder... their colors... and their logo.

----------


## crouchingliger

I sure hope that's not the logo. It looks like it was designed by a third-grader. Awful!

----------


## HOT ROD

Im sick of hearing Thunder too.

----------


## betts

Actually, I too went and looked at a lot of the NBA logos.  Most of them have one which is pretty simple, and about a third have a second logo that is more artistic and interesting, so there's hope this is only one  secondary logo.  Then I went and looked at the WNBA logos.  They are far more elaborate, so perhaps it's not such a bad idea to stick with something simple and classic NBA.  I just hope one of the colors is red-orange and not orange.

----------


## CCOKC

I agree.  I was sort of excited when I heard earlier it would involve blue and silver.
I look good in blue.

----------


## Platemaker

> Im sick of hearing Thunder too.


Get used to it.

----------


## ddavidson8

Oh wow...that's horrible. Please God let this be a joke. I've never wanted to be the butt of an internet joke like I do right now.

----------


## ddavidson8

At least we have a team. Right? Right?????

Really though, the NBA has made a living out of marketing to the "urban" fans. This looks anything but urban. Or cool for that matter. 

Or would it be better to be hoping for a team instead of having one that has to overcome negative expectations only to start out with a very amatuerish uniform.  Come Wednesday people are really going to wonder how we got a team.

----------


## HOT ROD

> Get used to it.


I dont have to. I dont live in OKC.

----------


## venture

That is a pretty pathetic logo if true.

----------


## jstanthrnme

Its gotta be a secondary logo.  
Heres an example we should be familiar with:
Secondary:

Primary:


New Orleans Hornets Logos - National Basketball Association (NBA) - Chris Creamer's Sports Logos Page - SportsLogos.Net

----------


## ddavidson8

> Its gotta be a secondary logo.  
> Heres an example we should be familiar with:
> Secondary:
> 
> Primary:


Those pics aren't showing up. Do you have another link?

----------


## jstanthrnme

It worked for a minute,  hopefully it stays this time.

----------


## kevinpate

sooo, assuming for the moment the team will be Thunder, then the little logo likely is not really the Thunder logo, it's more like a tiny bit of clap for the fans.

----------


## venture

Sign up on I-35 saying something like XXX days:hours:min until the Marshals leave town or come to town...just south of I-240.

----------


## Thunder

> Sign up on I-35 saying something like XXX days:hours:min until the Marshals leave town or come to town...just south of I-240.


That is a bad prank. Bad? No, it is horrible!

----------


## venture

It is the digital board...so if someone else catches it, maybe clear it up on exactly what it says.

----------


## betts

I happened to drive by precisely at 5:00 p.m. today, and this is what I read:

3:00:00 'Til the Marshals leave town

So, it is clearly a countdown clock for the Wednesday name announcement, but I still cannot make sense of the above phrase.

----------


## Luke

Weird...

----------


## jbrown84

> I'm so sick of hearing the "Thunder sounds minor league" comments when the NBA has Heat, Jazz, and Magic...... c'mon MAGIC!?!?!


The only reason it should sound minor league is because of the Wichita Thunder hockey team.  Otherwise, I agree that it is no more minor league-sounding than Heat or especially Magic.

As far as this supposed logo goes, I think it's probably fake, but I don't really understand the negative reaction.  It looks pretty cool to me, much more so than at least half the official NBA logos (especially the Bucks').  Even if it is real, it can't be the main logo because it doesn't spell out Oklahoma City.

----------


## venture

Okay so our clue...  
3:00:00 'Til the Marshals leave town

Thanks Betts for posting, I couldn't remember exactly what I saw. More worried about traffic at the time. LOL

So breaking it down...the time is actually countdown to Weds.

Now the rest...could mean that Marshals is out of the running. If Outlaws wasn't thrown out, I would say that is a dead give away. But if there are other signs that send clues which names are out, then we can piece it together better.

----------


## Luke

Are there other signs around town that indicate a countdown timer with other phrases?

----------


## venture

Someone on the other site mentioned that Barons was on a sign on the Crosstown.

----------


## ddavidson8

The name Thunder isn't minor league, that crappy secondary logo is. Wow, someone call the CBA.

But seriously,  the Cavalry had much better logos if my memory serves me correcty.

----------


## OKCMallen

> What do we make of this?  I got it from one of the Mods at jimtraber.com.


This had better not be it.   :Dizzy:   :Fighting32:   :Fighting32:

----------


## FritterGirl

Sounds like the answer board when you play online trivia at BW3s or similar places...

They "countdown" by giving you hints that are NOT the correct answer. 

In other words, if they say the Marshals are leaving town, that is our hint that Marshals is out of the running.  Same with the Barons.

----------


## ddavidson8

I've always felt that it's not the name, but the logo that makes a difference. Really, when you hear "McDonalds" do you think of anything but the yellow arch?

----------


## donbroncho

This is a fake. The seam of the ball would be going right through the logo if it was a real ball. Whoever did it forgot that fact.


heres where you can go to see NBA basketballs : http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06...image/23_2.jpg

----------


## jstanthrnme

> This is a fake. The seam of the ball would be going right through the logo if it was a real ball. Whoever did it forgot that fact.
> 
> 
> heres where you can go to see NBA basketballs : http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06...image/23_2.jpg


It looks like a mini-ball that is sold as a souvenier.  The white area is for autographs.  A game ball would merely have the NBA logo as shown in your URL.

----------


## betts

> Sounds like the answer board when you play online trivia at BW3s or similar places...
> 
> They "countdown" by giving you hints that are NOT the correct answer. 
> 
> In other words, if they say the Marshals are leaving town, that is our hint that Marshals is out of the running.  Same with the Barons.


I think that's precisely what they're doing.  It's just that the "leaving town" phrase is a little odd.   Technically, since it's just a name, it's hard for it to be leaving town.

----------


## jstanthrnme

The next hint should be:
"OKC breaks Wind in 2 Days 20 Hours" or
"The herd is slaughtered in the Stockyards in ...."

----------


## ddavidson8

It's an autograph ball, not the regulation ball that's used in games.

----------


## donbroncho

> It's an autograph ball, not the regulation ball that's used in games.


Perhaps...but since there is no source for this pic, then we really do not know what the logo/colors will look like till wednesday. And yes, now that i think about it, i can see how its an autograph ball. Now all we can do is wait a couple of days... Stay tuned...

----------


## Thunder

Oklahoma City Barons

Oklahoma City just picked their new name and jerseys. The colors are black and gold. It looks pretty nice almost Wake Forest like.









lol

----------


## jstanthrnme

Nice try Thunder.

donbroncho
are you suggesting this isn't one of the logos?  the source is obviously a camera, and the image isn't altered.   
Its gotta be partially it.  
Who would think to put it on a ball if it was a hoax?

----------


## donbroncho

> Nice try Thunder.
> 
> donbroncho
> are you suggesting this isn't one of the logos?  the source is obviously a camera, and the image isn't altered.   
> Its gotta be partially it.  
> Who would think to put it on a ball if it was a hoax?


No i am not suggesting that. My personal opinion is that it is more of a secondary logo that would be used for promo items like that. Again, I could be totally wrong or totally right. I hope that it is just that, a secondary logo. If that one turns out to be the primary one, then they need to fire everyone involved with that. But anyways...

Haha I dont know who would think to put that on a ball..those guys in Georgia used a gorilla suit to say they had Bigfoot, so anythings possiible ;-)

----------


## oklanole

The guy that posted this image is one of the producers on the Sports Animal.  They are the official station for the team.  Then again, they would probably fire him if this was real.

----------


## crouchingliger

There is another billboard that says "xxx days, hours until the Barons say 'bye-bye'" on Broadway extension at Memorial southbound.

----------


## Geoffry Allan

Good! The Barons is a much better name than Thunder.

----------


## Hollywood

> Good! The Barons is a much better name than Thunder.


I have never been much of a fan of the "Barons" idea but the more I hear "Thunder" see that leaked logo the more I am for "Barons" especially if the uniforms were like the photo above.

----------


## Luke

Well, it's NOT Barons because the signs around the city are indicating who are "leaving town".  The Barons were one of the team names "leaving town" that I saw on I-44.

----------


## betts

Today it was the Outlaws being shot down.  We know what the name is, so I'm not exactly sure why they're trying to create suspense.  It would have been kind of fun if the name hadn't been leaked.

----------


## SWOKC 4 me

> Today it was the Outlaws being shot down.  We know what the name is, so I'm not exactly sure why they're trying to create suspense.  It would have been kind of fun if the name hadn't been leaked.


Oh it would have been really fun if the first billboard was something to the effect of the Thunder has subsided!  But the closer we get it seems that may not be the case!  .... Oh well, as I have said before it is the team that makes the name, not the other way around.

----------


## Thunder

I wish one of the billboard would say ## days ## hours til the Hurricane arrives.

That would spark people to think the team could be the Hurricanes, but the message could be for Gustav. lol

----------


## Intrepid

> I wish one of the billboard would say ## days ## hours til the Hurricane arrives.
> 
> That would spark people to think the team could be the Hurricanes, but the message could be for Gustav. lol



Sorry to disappoint.  But Gustav is no longer a hurricane.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Sounds like the answer board when you play online trivia at BW3s or similar places...
> 
> They "countdown" by giving you hints that are NOT the correct answer. 
> 
> In other words, if they say the Marshals are leaving town, that is our hint that Marshals is out of the running.  Same with the Barons.


I saw Outlaws getting shot down on 235, so it's none of those three.

----------


## metro

> Oh it would have been really fun if the first billboard was something to the effect of the Thunder has subsided!  But the closer we get it seems that may not be the case!  .... Oh well, as I have said before it is the team that makes the name, not the other way around.


No, it'd be even funnier if Thunder gets shot down LAST, then it would really throw you folks off!

----------


## FritterGirl

> No, it'd be even funnier if Thunder gets shot down LAST, then it would really throw you folks off!


In a way, I HOPE that's the case, and that they come in with something really fabulous that we haven't heard before.  But given the amount of "free" market research on these and other local boards, and given the fact that the announcement is to be made TOMORROW - unless "Thunder" appears one one of those billboards TODAY, my guess is THUNDER is indeed the name.

Personally, I can live with it  It's the logo and mascot I'm worried about.  If branding doesn't strike people from the get-go, then they're in trouble.

----------


## Luke

That little basketball logo, if true, is just a minute part of the whole scheme of thigns.  There will be other logos, different color schemes for jerseys, on and on...

To negatively judge the whole thing on one internet image is, in my opinion, not fair.

Wait till it all comes out, then judge.

----------


## metro

FritterGirl, I agree with what you said, however I thought I'd throw another monkey wrench in this board's guessing game just for fun. I do have a problem with that basketball as it appears to be photoshopped really well. As others mentioned, the "logo" is off center. I doubt a company of this caliber would let something slip like that both the leaking of photo and the off-center logo (unless intentional). I guess we'll all know tomorrow for sure. See you all at the press conference! I'll be there with my cameras.

----------


## OKCMallen

Tried to sneak a peak in the NBA OKC store at lunch since the door was open...it seemed like they had some product in there, but it was hard to tell.  They were putting together racks, mainly.

----------


## metro

Maybe some of the Leadership Square workers should try to sneak a peak on their way out today!

----------


## Luke

I'm gonna be walking around downtown this afternoon... I'll try to sneak a peak  :Smile: 

Edit:  I'm gonna be pushing a baby stroller.  Shouldn't be too hard to miss.  If you're a part of the OKCTalk.com community, say hi!

----------


## BDP

> If you're a part of the OKCTalk.com community, say hi!


I'll be sure and walk up to you when you are talking to someone else and change the subject.  :Wink:

----------


## Luke

> I'll be sure and walk up to you when you are talking to someone else and change the subject.


I welcome changes of subject!  (obviously)

 :Wink:

----------


## OKCMallen

> Maybe some of the Leadership Square workers should try to sneak a peak on their way out today!


I'll try to get another look this afternoon sometime.

----------


## betts

All the windows are covered in butcher paper.  I drove by, and you can see nothing.

----------


## Turanacus

> This is a fake. The seam of the ball would be going right through the logo if it was a real ball. Whoever did it forgot that fact.
> 
> 
> heres where you can go to see NBA basketballs : http://images.businessweek.com/ss/06...image/23_2.jpg





it's one of the souvenir balls, like the balls that MidFirst Bank distributed with the Hornets logo while they were here.

----------


## OKCMallen

> All the windows are covered in butcher paper.  I drove by, and you can see nothing.


They had the actual interior entrance door wide open at lunchtime today.

----------


## BDP

> I welcome changes of subject! (obviously)


Me, too.

So, how's that baby of yours?

 :Smile:

----------


## plmccordj

I personally like Thunder better than any choice I have heard.  This notion of it being minor league or WNBA is laughable.  Would someone please send me a copy of the regulation and criteria for WNBA, and minor league names?  Thunder is way better than half of the names already assigned to teams.  Even for Minnesota, the Lakers is about as weak as they come but everyone loves it because it is established.  Six months from now, we will be use to the Thunder name.  Again, what determines a good name or a bad name is subjective and there will be people that love and hate any name.  Just as there are many on this board that dislike Thunder, I like it... a lot.  I am still trying to understand what specific requirements qualify as a minor league name.

----------


## betts

> They had the actual interior entrance door wide open at lunchtime today.


Anything inside?  I would guess not.  They've probably got people stocking all night tonight to decrease the chance of leaks.  Which is rather ironic.

----------


## westsidesooner

Googled OKC Thunder and got this.....for all I know someone on here made this video.   For what its worth ................YouTube - OKC Thunder Video  Check out the building at 1:59

----------


## OKCMallen

> Anything inside?  I would guess not.  They've probably got people stocking all night tonight to decrease the chance of leaks.  Which is rather ironic.


I am pretty sure I saw product.  Plenty of shipping boxes and there was a pile of SOMETHINGS that were flat and in clear plastic wrapping, but from my angle, I couldn't see exactly what they were.  It's possible they were simply display cases to put together, I suppose, but I got the impression it was product.  I wanted to mosey by the door to get a better look but thought I might be shooed away.

----------


## Luke

> Me, too.
> 
> So, how's that baby of yours?


lol

not to hijack yet another thread, but...

She's doing great!

 :Smile:

----------


## Turanacus

that youtube video has a lot of doug pictures in it.

i'm guessing the author is a doug fan.

----------


## FritterGirl

> Googled OKC Thunder and got this.....for all I know someone on here made this video.   For what its worth ................YouTube - OKC Thunder Video  Check out the building at 1:59



Yes, and our very own dear old Doug Dawg is the star!  Way to go Doug.

And Westside, what IS up with that building.  Not the Devon tower, but cool nonetheless.

----------


## Karried

Love that video.. very sweet!

----------


## FritterGirl

Okay - driving up the B'Way Extension about 5:40ish.  One of the electronic billboards read:

  "23:20 till the Twisters blow out of town...."

----------


## LIL_WAYNE_4_PREZIDENT08

I saw "till the outlaws get shot down"

----------


## Kerry

Does anyone know if the Energy has run out?

----------


## jbrown84

Lord I hope so.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

There's been at least one person, over on HornetsCentral, who says that the a black and gold color scheme was used in the billboard he saw.  How about the others?  Is this color scheme consistent with all of them?

----------


## Luke

The one I saw was red.

----------


## FritterGirl

One I saw had a blue background with white lettering.

----------


## fromdust

> I personally like Thunder better than any choice I have heard.  This notion of it being minor league or WNBA is laughable.  Would someone please send me a copy of the regulation and criteria for WNBA, and minor league names?  Thunder is way better than half of the names already assigned to teams.  Even for Minnesota, the Lakers is about as weak as they come but everyone loves it because it is established.  Six months from now, we will be use to the Thunder name.  Again, what determines a good name or a bad name is subjective and there will be people that love and hate any name.  Just as there are many on this board that dislike Thunder, I like it... a lot.  I am still trying to understand what specific requirements qualify as a minor league name.


now thunder is not my choice, i still like barons best. i do get what you mean by the whole minor league name argument, though. i thought the same thing at first. then i got to thinking about some of the names. if we want to think minor league look no further than the rockets or my fav. the spurs. spurs for crying out loud!

----------


## Thunder

Awesome video!  I should legally change my nickname into the real first name!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrZ

I was at a southside hospital visiting someone a few days ago and saw a truck with the license plate "THUNDR". They might be happy they picked that name soon.

----------


## HOT ROD

gotta be Barons!

especially with the above uniforms!!!

----------


## SoonerDave

"Barons say bye-bye" was on the electronic billboard on I-35 south of Crossroads this past Sunday.

BTW, folks, its gonna be Thunder.

They were talking about this on WWLS yesterday, and a guy calls up claiming to be a manager at a sporting goods store, saying they just got a boat load of notices on their shipment/inventory system to be expecting drop shipments of stuff labeled "Thunder" - including stuff like jerseys, shorts, you name it. "We just got notices all over our computers for drop shipments of Thunder stuff.." is as close to an exact quote I can give you.

Remember, too, that there were only six names identified by the NBA, and I think there have been sightings of boards eliminating just about everything _but_ Thunder.....

----------


## OKCMallen

People are in denial about it not being the Thunder, I think.  Unless it's just the most excellent secretive campaign ever put on...

----------


## OU Adonis

> People are in denial about it not being the Thunder, I think.  Unless it's just the most excellent secretive campaign ever put on...


Denial because a whole lot of people don't like the name.

----------


## metro

I agree, most of us are in "denial" since we don't like the name Thunder, but unfortunately more and more I'm thinking that will be the name. It depends on which strategy they went with, intentional leak or accidental, and even if intentional, it could be to create a buzz or to throw people off. Either way, I'm just glad we got an NBA team. See you all at the press conference at 5pm, I'll be there with camera in tow. I went by the team store late last night and they had the windows double or triple "papered" up so no one could see in there, which was a change from just a few days before.

----------


## kmf563

Today is the day! What if it's something totally off the wall and stupid like Boomers or Banditos? How about Longhorns. haha. No, I"m not in denial...Thunder!

----------


## metro

I had a dream last  night it would be the OKC Cougars and the jersey was like the Hornets jersey, same colors but had a picture of a cougar (the animal, not a woman). Weird, I know.

----------


## kmf563

> I had a dream last  night it would be the OKC Cougars and the jersey was like the Hornets jersey, same colors but had a picture of a cougar (the animal, not a woman). Weird, I know.


It's too early to laugh that much!! The animal, not a woman. lmao.  I think that would have been a better dream had it been a woman!

----------


## FritterGirl

As a reminder (and because I don't want to go thread digging), does anyone remember off of the top of their head what were the six names they registered :

1. Marshalls - billboard seen debunking this
2. Barons - billboard seen debunking this
3. Twisters - billboad seen debunking this
4. Outlaws - billboard seen debunking this

5. Thunder - presumed name

6.  Energy - was this the other one they registered?  Has anyone seen any signs or things saying that Energy has run out of gas / or steam, or whatever?

----------


## kevinpate

I find it mildly amusing we may be having minor thunder storms throughout the day and into the night.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I had a dream last  night it would be the OKC Cougars and the jersey was like the Hornets jersey, same colors but had a picture of a cougar (the animal, not a woman). Weird, I know.


Dude...You've got some crappy dreams! Get some issues or something!

----------


## kevinpate

.oO(OKC Cougars ... a dance team closer to Clay's age than KD's age?)Oo.

----------


## swilki

what ever happened to bison?

----------


## OU Adonis

> what ever happened to bison?


They were driven to near extinction due to overactive game hunting but made a recovery in the1900's.

----------


## OKCMallen

> They were driven to near extinction due to overactive game hunting but made a recovery in the1900's.


Hahahaha.  :Congrats:

----------


## westsidesooner

> what ever happened to bison?


I saw some downtown.  Its no wonder they almost went extinct they move so slow people paint them.

----------


## bdhumphreys

Leaked schedules?  Souvenir balls with bad logos?  Billboards, etc....

Sounds to me like Mr. Bennett and the NBA hired a firm that specializes in immersive marketing games.  

Here is an example of a similar type of marketing practice: Secret Websites, Coded Messages: The New World of Immersive Games

If this is the case, then kudos to them on a summer of intrigue that attracted a lot of discussion, otherwise it is all a bit amateurish.

----------


## ksearls

Hey Guys!

They are setting up over at Leadership Square for the BIG announcement today.  Here is an insider tip!  The second floor balcony will be a great sport to catch all of the action!  Great birdseye view.

Kim

----------


## LordGerald

> Hey Guys!
> 
> They are setting up over at Leadership Square for the BIG announcement today.  Here is an insider tip!  The second floor balcony will be a great sport to catch all of the action!  Great birdseye view.
> 
> Kim


"Birds-Eye View?"  That means its the Scissortails!...

----------


## kmf563

> "Birds-Eye View?"  That means its the Scissortails!...


Hawks, Eagles, Crows, Chickens, Roosters, Hens...

----------


## Karried

> "Birds-Eye View?" That means its the Scissortails!...


lol, that would be a cool hint! 

But, alas, not a cool name.. 

I'm pretty convinced it's Thunder.. too bad this rain is messing up our big announcement ... it's stealing our thunder.  :Doh:  

Can't wait until this afternoon!

----------


## jbrown84

> As a reminder (and because I don't want to go thread digging), does anyone remember off of the top of their head what were the six names they registered :
> 
> 1. Marshalls - billboard seen debunking this
> 2. Barons - billboard seen debunking this
> 3. Twisters - billboad seen debunking this
> 4. Outlaws - billboard seen debunking this
> 
> 5. Thunder - presumed name
> 
> 6.  Energy - was this the other one they registered?  Has anyone seen any signs or things saying that Energy has run out of gas / or steam, or whatever?


The six that were registered are Barons, Bison, Marshalls, Thunder, Energy, Wind.  So Energy and Wind have yet to be ruled out by a billboard.

----------


## FritterGirl

Thanks, JB.

So - theorhetically, Bison, Thunder, Energy and Wind are still all viable candidates - that is assuming all of the "media" leaks are false and Traber, the Oklahoman, et. al. were duped into believing - and reporting - it.

----------


## jbrown84

What time is the press conference?

----------


## kmf563

5pm. 

Which is a stupid time. Everyone will be leaving work or cooking dinner. Why not have it at 4pm so we can all pay attention to the internet or radio. Better even, make it 6pm so we can leave work early and attend! 

I'll never understand the people who plan these things.

----------


## OKCMallen

The area downstairs is not very big...I don't think it would handle a bunch of people that don't work downtown flooding in...although as posted somewhere, the 2nd floor balcony will be a good overflow viewing area.

----------


## metro

kmf, I'm guessing that since most downtowners get off between 4-5pm, they want to create a buzz and capture the foot traffic from the 52,000+ people that work downtown and make one of the leading stories for ALL newscasts 5pm, 6pm, 9pm and 10pm.   I do understand and appreciate your concerns, especially when it's city agencies that schedule public meetings at 10 or 11am during a workday, thus working class can't attend, but since this is a private business, they can do as they wish.

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah it is a very odd time.

----------


## kmf563

Yeah, they can do as they wish. But when it's a private business relyinng on the money being spent by the working class you would think they would want as many people there to buy their merchandise as possible. From a person who does promotions and marketing, it's just not a smart decision on their part. 5pm is not a good time for the local media either. They already have news scheduled at this time. They would be better off with a breaking news report.

----------


## autoMATTic

Just got "word" from someone who supposedly looked in the store when she was walking by. Baby blue, silver, white, black. Thunder. Same logo that was leaked.

I hope she is kidding with me.

----------


## cedbled

I get off @ 7pm today....will the store still be open?

----------


## OKCMallen

> I get off @ 7pm today....will the store still be open?


Should be.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Just got "word" from someone who supposedly looked in the store when she was walking by. Baby blue, silver, white, black. Thunder. Same logo that was leaked.
> 
> I hope she is kidding with me.


I am down with the colors; please not that BS logo!

----------


## BFizzy

> Just got "word" from someone who supposedly looked in the store when she was walking by. Baby blue, silver, white, black. Thunder. Same logo that was leaked.
> 
> I hope she is kidding with me.


That doesn't make sense?  Why would the official logo have different colors than the official colors?

----------


## autoMATTic

> I am down with the colors; please not that BS logo!


My thoughts exactly. However, I asked her again and she says she is not kidding.

----------


## autoMATTic

> I am down with the colors; please not that BS logo!





> That doesn't make sense?  Why would the official logo have different colors than the official colors?


It doesnt. The logo design is correct but with the silver, baby blue, black and white colors.

----------


## FritterGirl

> 5pm. 
> 
> Which is a stupid time. Everyone will be leaving work or cooking dinner. Why not have it at 4pm so we can all pay attention to the internet or radio. Better even, make it 6pm so we can leave work early and attend! 
> 
> I'll never understand the people who plan these things.


It's called MEDIA ATTENTION!!!  Want to be the lead on that 5:00 newscast.  Remember, in OKC, we're all about Live-Local-Latebreaking.

Once you get into primetime network progamming, unless it's something serious (usually BAD serious), they don't want to break in.  Costs too much money.

----------


## kmf563

> It's called MEDIA ATTENTION!!!  Want to be the lead on that 5:00 newscast.  Remember, in OKC, we're all about Live-Local-Latebreaking.
> 
> Once you get into primetime network progamming, unless it's something serious (usually BAD serious), they don't want to break in.  Costs too much money.


Tell that to KOCO. They break in all the time with nonsense. They love it.  I know all about media attention and I still disagree with the 5pm time slot. But whatever. I thankfully already know what they will be called and what the logo looks like so I won't have to watch. I just can't wait to wear my shirt!

----------


## BFizzy

I bet the logo is fake.  It's simply too bad to be an official NBA logo.

----------


## the_Mont

Anybody know where we'll be able to stand to watch the PC?  Are they gonna have it outside the building?  I get off at 4:30, and I'll be hauling a$$ to get over there for a good spot.

----------


## OKCMallen

It's inside, and as someone posted in this thread somewhere, the 2nd level might not be a bad idea!  Jsut take the escalator up from the main level and you will be able to look down.

----------


## betts

> Tell that to KOCO. They break in all the time with nonsense. They love it.  I know all about media attention and I still disagree with the 5pm time slot. But whatever. I thankfully already know what they will be called and what the logo looks like so I won't have to watch. I just can't wait to wear my shirt!


Do you like your shirt?  I'm not sure I'm going to like any shirts with that logo on it, so I'm hoping it is a ruse.

----------


## autoMATTic

I'm still holding out hope for this:



and

----------


## the_Mont

> It's inside, and as someone posted in this thread somewhere, the 2nd level might not be a bad idea!  Jsut take the escalator up from the main level and you will be able to look down.


Thanks, I'll do that.  I'll be wearing a black pullover and blue adidas shorts, so everybody feel free to say hi!

----------


## betts

I will be wearing red and trying to look through cracks in the paper on the windows!

----------


## FritterGirl

????? Nothing is showing up. I'm assuming these are the Barons photos, or the Thunder with the rampaging Buffalo?

----------


## CrimsonOberon

> I'm still holding out hope for this:
> 
> 
> 
> and


It could be.  But if the colors are baby blue, silver, white and black, these pictures would have to be changed by someone who knows their way around photoshop to give us all a glimpse of what the uniforms could possibly look like.

----------


## OKCMallen

This thread is getting me all pumpedl I might go downstairs and try to sneak a peak.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> ?????  Nothing is showing up.  I'm assuming these are the Barons photos, or the Thunder with the rampaging Buffalo?


Strange you can't see the images that popped up in your quoted post.  They're Thunder images...kinda brown/gold/black/white for the colors.  Cool logos none the less, just don't dig the colors.

----------


## ksearls

I'm still hoping for this!!!!!

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I'm still hoping for this!!!!!


LMAO...that's great.  Thanks for the laugh!

----------


## FritterGirl

> Strange you can't see the images that popped up in your quoted post.  They're Thunder images...kinda brown/gold/black/white for the colors.  Cool logos none the less, just don't dig the colors.


Weird, I see Kimmie's delightful artwork of the Super Scizzors, but cannot see the other embedded photos.  Must not be meant to be.  Oh well.

----------


## betts

> This thread is getting me all pumpedl I might go downstairs and try to sneak a peak.


Do that!  I'd like to know if these people who say they've gotten a peak inside the store are really telling the truth.  If it were my store, there wouldn't be an millimeter of uncovered space until 5 p.m.

----------


## OKCMallen

Well I found a crack.  100% confirmed: it's Thunder and that's the logo.

Checked out the vantage from the second floor too; they set some speakers up there and that woul dbe a good place to view from...

----------


## LordGerald

> I'm still hoping for this!!!!!


Best.  Logo.  Ever.

----------


## betts

The NBA Store - Oklahoma City Mens: Polos / Casual: Search for

----------


## OKCMallen

Nice find, betts.

----------


## Midtowner

I guess that clears things up then, doesn't it?

----------


## OKCMallen

Yup; I don't know if I even want to go down to the presser now after being so disappointed in the logo.

----------


## ksearls

whoops

----------


## SoonerDustin

That is SOOOOOOO LAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## autoMATTic

> I guess that clears things up then, doesn't it?


Oh well. So, I hate the logo. I will still be wearing it proudly at games!!!

----------


## OKCMallen

> Oh well. So, I hate the logo. I will still be wearing it proudly at games!!!


Not me; hopefully they have a shirt that's the OKC colors without the logo or somehting....I'll still buy one, though!!

----------


## FritterGirl

Dang.  And I still can't see it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> The NBA Store - Oklahoma City Mens: Polos / Casual: Search for


L O V E L Y

----------


## roboticbrad

> Well I found a crack.  100% confirmed: it's Thunder and that's the logo.
> 
> Checked out the vantage from the second floor too; they set some speakers up there and that woul dbe a good place to view from...


Snap a picture with your cellphone.

----------


## OKCMallen



----------


## sgt. pepper

they should let the fans vote on a logo.

----------


## betts

At least they will end up with multiple t-shirts that have different graphics eventually.  I'll probably buy something with this on it, but I'll be waiting for better.

----------


## FritterGirl

> they should let the fans vote on a logo.


On that, sgt. pepper, you and I can agree!  :Smile:

----------


## Kerry

Man - the NBA is going all out on the misdirection.

----------


## jbrown84

I still don't understand why everyone hates it.  I don't like the Thunder lettering, but the rest of it, especially the OKC, is cool.

----------


## OKCMallen

> At least they will end up with multiple t-shirts that have different graphics eventually.



That's what I was thinking- this will evolve a little until the fans seize on soemthing we like...all is not lost, but this certainly was underwhelming.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Man - the NBA is going all out on the misdirection.


LOL, wouldn't that be nice.....

----------


## jbrown84

There HAS to be a logo that has Oklahoma City spelled out...

----------


## OKCMallen

> I still don't understand why everyone hates it.  I don't like the Thunder lettering, but the rest of it, especially the OKC, is cool.


Just kinda lame.  There's nothing Thundery or OKCy about it.  It's generic, the OKC is off-center, the chunky zoomy OKC font doesn't match the long, lean stationary Thunder font, and the colors are bad- the orangey-yellowy basketball doesn't match.

That's my oopinion anyway.  I'll hope to find a team-color t-shirt that just says OKC on it.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I still don't understand why everyone hates it.  *I don't like the Thunder lettering*, but the rest of it, especially the OKC, is cool.


I agree.  They could have picked a lot better of a font than that.  I was just talking to a friend about it but couldn't tell him much cause he said him and another friend were going down there to the PC and I didn't want to ruin it for them.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

It's just really hard to believe that they've had this much time and that's the best they could come up with for a logo.

Very disappointing.

----------


## betts

> I still don't understand why everyone hates it.  I don't like the Thunder lettering, but the rest of it, especially the OKC, is cool.


My biggest problems with it are that it doesn't relate to Oklahoma or Thunder at all.  It's a generic shield shaped thing containing a distorted basketball and some things sticking out of it.  I would have been happy with a bison, a thunderbird or now, even a cloud with a little lightning.  And, I think the yellow and orange are ugly in conjunction with the blue.  That's all.

----------


## Luke

I think there's more to this that this simple logo...

There's gotta be.

----------


## buylow

maybe this has been posted...  but just in case:



The NBA Store - Oklahoma City Mens: Polos / Casual: Search for

----------


## metro

Kim, your logo is much better than the one "leaked", seriously!

----------


## BFizzy

It's the worst logo I've ever seen in all of sports.

----------


## sgt. pepper

> On that, sgt. pepper, you and I can agree!


 :Smiley259:  

remember what happen to our state quarter when they had people vote? we chose a bird to represent our state.

but this would be different.

----------


## OKCMallen

> It's the worst logo I've ever seen in all of sports.


Can't eb THAT bad?

----------


## metro

I agree BFizzy, a true disappointment if this is seriously the final logo. I guess we know where Bennett made his cutbacks since he spent so much aquiring the team, the marketing budget definitely suffered. They really could have played this up a LOT more than they did and created more buzz. I guess they still possibly can pull this out if this is a hoax, but if not, huge disappointment on the marketing/promotions front. An ARG marketing campaign could have made this excitement grow internationally. Most of the "buzz" created was simply the fact that all of us pro-OKCers were just anxious for a major league team, specifically NBA and not marketing/promotions efforts leading up to the name.

----------


## OKCMallen

> I agree BFizzy, a true disappointment if this is seriously the final logo. I guess we know where Bennett made his cutbacks since he spent so much aquiring the team, the marketing budget definitely suffered. They really could have played this up a LOT more than they did and created more buzz. I guess they still possibly can pull this out if this is a hoax, but if not, huge disappointment on the marketing/promotions front. An ARG marketing campaign could have made this excitement grow internationally. Most of the "buzz" created was simply the fact that all of us pro-OKCers were just anxious for a major league team, specifically NBA and not marketing/promotions efforts leading up to the name.


A hoax?  It's a hell of a hoax then, as the merch in the store has this logo and the store opens in like 3 hours.

----------


## BFizzy

> Can't eb THAT bad?


Both fonts are terrible.  The colors clash.  It doesn't spell out the city.  It has nothing to do with the nickname.  There is nothing good about it. 

I really thought this was a joke.  I would rather have the NBA OKC logo.  I would rather just be called The OKC.

I'm shocked.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

It just doesn't look like they put any thought into the logo at all....

----------


## soonergolfer

It looks like it was stolen from a Dorito's bag.

----------


## buylow

we will be laughed at by the national media.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Both fonts are terrible.  The colors clash.  It doesn't spell out the city.  It has nothing to do with the nickname.  There is nothing good about it. 
> 
> I really thought this was a joke.  I would rather have the NBA OKC logo.  I would rather just be called The OKC.
> 
> I'm shocked.


No i agree it's really bad, I just like to think it's not the worst in all of sports.

----------


## buylow

> No i agree it's really bad, I just like to think it's not the worst in all of sports.


its at least the worst in the NBA:

NBA Logos

----------


## the_Mont

I'm so disappointed.  They had two months to come up with that?  Seriously, it's terrible.  The colors suck, the logo has absolutely nothing to do with Thunder (the weather or bison) and it's extremely generic.  We had a chance to make a huge splash with marketing and merchandise, but that logo is so unattractive.  I was going to buy shirts and hats and shooting jackets, etc etc.  Now I might buy a _t-shirt_.

----------


## metro

> It looks like it was stolen from a Dorito's bag.


lol. sad but very true. not much thought into this $50 logos.com logo.

----------


## OKCMallen

> I'm so disappointed.  They had two months to come up with that?  Seriously, it's terrible.  The colors suck, the logo has absolutely nothing to do with Thunder (the weather or bison) and it's extremely generic.  We had a chance to make a huge splash with marketing and merchandise, but that logo is so unattractive.  I was going to buy shirts and hats and shooting jackets, etc etc.  Now I might buy a _t-shirt_.


About how I feel.

----------


## the_Mont

I actually went to the NBA Store web site (instead of clicking the above links), and I can't find that merch.

----------


## the_Mont

Nevermind, found it.

----------


## buylow

> I actually went to the NBA Store web site (instead of clicking the above links), and I can't find that merch.


the main link is apparently inactive until the BIG unveiling...

----------


## cedbled

Oh, it's the worst... in all of sports.....because it belongs to us now......

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---------------------------------K!!!!!

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> I actually went to the NBA Store web site (instead of clicking the above links), and I can't find that merch.  It's only showing the generic NBA OKC logo.


I don't think there are any direct links to it yet - their way of "hiding" it -

----------


## jbrown84

> It's the worst logo I've ever seen in all of sports.


I give you:







Worst Sport Logos

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> I give you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst Sport Logos


I think some of those at least have the excuse of being made years ago - we made a 1980's - 1990's logo in 2008!

----------


## westsidesooner

The logo is very generic.  Almost all the other logos in some way tie into the team, their city, or their mascot.  While ours does have OKC on it, it sais nothing about the city or the team or the mascot.  I would have prefered a bison or something more animated.  Compared to the others it isn't to exciting.  I actually like the script logo better....at least the colors NBA Logos - National Basketball Association Logos - Chris Creamer's Sports Logos Page - SportsLogos.Net

----------


## autoMATTic

> I think some of those at least have the excuse of being made years ago - we made a 1980's - 1990's logo in 2008!


Like Devon!

----------


## OKCMallen

> I give you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst Sport Logos


That one sucks by virute of their mascot name, not by the design of the logo.  Ours is worse, pound for pound.

----------


## cedbled

Wizards

it's actually a wizard though, isn't it? (however ghey...)

Clippers

Original colors from the Dan Diego Clippers...since they kept the name, they kept the colors...and my, what colors they are (only 2 of em)
They employed a well-tested procedure know as, "If we KNOW we're gonna screw this up even worse, let's just keep the previous stuff"

That's also commonly referred to as good taste in most circles, but we didn't let that stop us!!

Pacers-

Again, an ugly 2-color combo, but just like in Poker 4 of a kind wins!!

Matter of fact, aren't w only 2 colors away from a rainbow?
So not quite ghey, but almost....
Way to raise the bar...

----------


## buylow

maybe it is a hoax...  maybe?  please, maybe?

----------


## betts

OK, in my opinion the Wizards name and logo are WAAAAY worse.  Ours at least has a retro Jetson's type feel to it.  That Wizards logo is the cheesiest thing I've ever seen.

----------


## BFizzy

At least the wizards logo HAS A WIZARD IN THE LOGO!!!

You could put any name on this logo and it would work because its a logo of nothing.

This logo implies we are the OKC Basketballs.

----------


## venture

All I can say...how pathetic.

----------


## yukong

> A hoax?  It's a hell of a hoax then, as the merch in the store has this logo and the store opens in like 3 hours.



Can't be much of a hoax since I was just able to order one of the shirts from the NBA store.  When it got to the very end, I stopped and didn't hit confirm, but it let me get to that point.  Couldn't have done that if the NBA store thing is a hoax.  Hate the logo.  Very weak.  With everything else the PBC has done right, they jumped the shark on this one.

----------


## OKCMallen

> At least the wizards logo HAS A WIZARD IN THE LOGO!!!
> 
> You could put any name on this logo and it would work because its a logo of nothing.
> 
> This logo implies we are the OKC Basketballs.


Hahaha nice.

----------


## hipsterdoofus

> Ours at least has a retro Jetson's type feel to it.


Strangely enough, like the sonic drive-ins

----------


## DelCamino

I wonder how much of this is PBC and how much is NBA marketing in New York.....

----------


## westsidesooner

Something like this would have been much better  IMHO

----------


## the_Mont

It looks kind of like the Nets' logo:



Only worse.

----------


## OKCMallen

One of these?  Has more to do with thunder.

----------


## supersooner

I'm glad that there months of market research and legal research has given us a rathe rmundane and boring logo and name.  A raincloud shaped basketball or something would of been better.

It looks like it was made with MS Word, some clipart, and a basic font.  Did Clay make it himself??

----------


## betts

> I wonder how much of this is PBC and how much is NBA marketing in New York.....


I did think about that too.  But, I also remembered that our owners took the space needle out of the Seattle logo.  Maybe they're all about basketball and not so much about city or name tie-ins.

----------


## betts

> Something like this would have been much better  IMHO


That I like.  Agreed.

----------


## OKCMallen

Made my own in like 5 minutes.  I think it's an improvement.  Pay me!!!

----------


## buylow

> Made my own in like 5 minutes.  I think it's an improvement.  Pay me!!!


you dont want to mess with a care bear...

----------


## venture

Nice generic logo...makes it easy for them to replace the "OKC" for the next city that will host the franchise.

Needless to say, total disappointment and hopefully people are the press conference express their total disgust with this pathetic excuse of a logo. Would be nice to find out what company designed it.

Hopefully we are all in for a shock, but seeing that exact logo on the floor of the Ford Center would be too much like when the Hornets were here. Plain...temporary logo...for a temporary team.

----------


## FritterGirl

> That I like.  Agreed.


Ditto.  That, in the dark blue, black and a stormcloud gray would have been awesome.

----------


## the_Mont

Where's the best parking around Leadership Square?  Will the meter maids still ticket for expired meters after 5p?

----------


## UnFrSaKn

NBA in OKC: Wait almost over

----------


## OKCMallen

> Nice generic logo...makes it easy for them to replace the "OKC" for the next city that will host the franchise.


That made me a little sick to my stomach, mainly because it made sense.




> Needless to say, total disappointment and hopefully people are the press conference express their total disgust with this pathetic excuse of a logo. Would be nice to find out what company designed it.


I am still planning on going down there; I am anxious to see how the crowd responds.

----------


## jbrown84

> Will the meter maids still ticket for expired meters after 5p?


Nope.

----------


## jbrown84

I think I'm going to leave work early to go to this.

----------


## the_Mont

I'm w/ Mallen.  I want to see how the crowd reacts.  Think anybody will boo?

----------


## buylow

> I'm w/ Mallen.  I want to see how the crowd reacts.  Think anybody will boo?



you mean other than me?

----------


## OKCMallen

> I'm w/ Mallen.  I want to see how the crowd reacts.  Think anybody will boo?


Surely not, but the silence might be deafening...

----------


## donbroncho

> I'm w/ Mallen.  I want to see how the crowd reacts.  Think anybody will boo?



I hope they do...very very loud...

----------


## LordGerald

> I'm w/ Mallen.  I want to see how the crowd reacts.  Think anybody will boo?


I will boo, and boo loudly, like thunder.

I sit in the North End Zone at OU games.  Our section leads the country in booing, so I have experience.

----------


## SoonerDave

oops..someone beat me to it...sorry

----------


## the_Mont

Good points from True Hoop, wonder how this will be resolved:




> "The NBA team in Oklahoma City will get its official nickname on Wednesday, and all indications are that it will be 'Thunder.' That's right: Thunder. That decision probably didn't sit well with the Golden State Warriors. Not to mention the guy who wears the suit. Why? Because 'Thunder' is the name of the official Warriors team mascot -- NBA-approved, by the way. Not only that, the image of Thunder is prominent in the Warriors' primary logo -- the one with him holding the lightning bolt above the word 'Warriors.' ... Let's put it this way, the Warriors better be getting something out of this. And hopefully it's not at the expense of the guy in the suit. But there's just no way you can have two Thunders."


ESPN - First Cup: Wednesday - TrueHoop By Henry Abbott

----------


## FritterGirl

> Nope.


They (the meter maids) sure have been lately (ticketing after 5 p.m., that is).  I wouldn't bet on the extra hour anymore.  We've got a thread in here somewhere that discusses it. 

I'm still up in the air about whether I want to venture down or not.  It's getting less likely by the minute.  I really, really hope this is all a huge rouse.

----------


## Thunder

I'm goin to bed.  I'll find out on here.  :Big Grin:

----------


## supersooner

For sure to be a major milestone moment in OKC, it sure looks like it's going to be a dissappointment alright.  Almost time to boycott......

----------


## KWOOTEN

just got "wind" of the new mascot:

http://gfc.easytel.com/Cap/OkHistory...gustybcast.jpg

hope somebody gets this

----------


## KWOOTEN

"Thunder" wouldn't be so bad if they would just add "Cats" to the end of it....

----------


## keving

Thunder is not the name... here's the real team name and logo.

----------


## CrimsonOberon

> Thunder is not the name... here's the real team name and logo.


And that logo is still better than the one we got, because it at least spells out Oklahoma-friggin-City!

----------


## soonergal

> maybe it is a hoax... maybe? please, maybe?


can't say how disappointed I am with the orange and blue dud..
The Toby K one looks better

----------


## kmf563

hahaha. Oh, I love the care bears. awesome. 

Yes, I love my shirt and I promise it has more on it than that boring stupid logo. 
I will give them a break because I know how chaotic everything has been to get this team up and ready to go for this season. The full staff is not set yet and everyone is running around like nuts. BUT - nothing they are doing is very smart and is just causing people to be confused rather than excited about them being here.

----------


## Karried

Please, please don't Boo!  No matter how bad it is, it will make everyone here in OKC look so horrible.

----------


## Karried

wow, over 500 downtown already at 4:59 .... very cool.. please, no Booing!

----------


## OKCDrummer77

It's online now:

NBA OKC

----------


## Karried

Cool. they're rocking AC/DC ... it's not horrible.. ha,ha.. I can't believe they are blasting 'You've Been ThunderStruck!"  lol.. could have been worse, not sure about what is going through the logo though.. 

Uh, oh, music is over and very little clapping.

----------


## m2kneo

its official im staying a spurs fan... TERRRIBLE logo terrible colors and even worse name... wait i take that back the logo is the worst part... this is what happens when middle age white guys buy a team and try to make a "hip" logo

----------


## westsidesooner

There Will Be More Logos

----------


## Intrepid

I don't mind the logo so much.  But I'm not too thrilled with the font type of "Thunder".

----------


## sweetdaisy

The team logo is the biggest diappointment...there is NOTHING cool about it.  AC/DC rocking in the background and LAME-O logo staring you in the face.  Gag.

----------


## MrZ

> There Will Be More Logos


And this time they shouldn't hire a high school student to design it.

----------


## OKCMallen

OK OK, it looks a LOT LOT better with the blue background as opposed to the white one we were all complaining about.  Still, pretty generic.  Press conference had party music playing and the crowd was boisterous.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> I don't mind the logo so much. But I'm not too thrilled with the font type of "Thunder".


I think that may be the worst part of it...the font does nothing to convey excitement or enthusiasm.  It's just "thunder"...blah, blah, blah.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Logo.  Is.  Lame.  Very.   Lame.

----------


## angel27

We love you Clay!  Thanks for the team.. love the name and the logo will do especially the way you explained it.  not too red, not too orange, the blue of our sky and the orange-red of our sunsets.  I love the possibilities.  Love the song.  And I also love the way this forum builds suspense.  But ya'll are just too good...we already knew.

----------


## Luke

I'm pleased.  Not ecstatic.  But, not disappointed at all.

 :Smile: 

GO THUNDER!

----------


## edcrunk

i'm disappointed with the logo.

----------


## venture

I'm okay with the colors...but the Clip Art logo must go. Someone said high school kid made it...I wouldn't bad talk the high school kid. No. This was a pure product of committees and advisors and people who spent years with their nose in a book trying to understand what the rest of us would like.  Unfortunately, the world tends to pass people by when they do that. The best graphics designers are those who are actually allowed to explore their creative freedom. This was a clear case of "ooo lets put a sheild in it...oh and we gotta have a basketball...and umm...OKC on top. Now...let's put a think line of several colors that we can say represent Oklahoma."

Pathetic pathetic pathetic. The crowd now clapping after the unveiling was telling. Me personally? I would have throw an egg at the banner. If I was Clay? I would have fired the moron that designed it and then bought the company he worked for and fired him from his job all together.

----------


## westsidesooner

I thought the silence after thunderstruck was a little odd.  The actual logo unveiling seemed unrehearsed and akward, not what I would expect from the PBC.  You think maybe they knew from checking the forums beforehand  that everyone was a little disappointed in the logo? Clay was quick to mention that there would be additional logos.  Perhaps he is actually listening to what people are saying and taking it all in.  

In that case Clay, I want a bison mascot.  

Unless all the leaks were intentional, which I think they were, the PBC should take some advice from Devon on how to keep a secret.  That siad.  Thank you Clay and the PBC.  Now lets play ball.

----------


## Karried

It's not the greatest but none of the NBA logos are all that anyway. 

I'm just happy to have a team .... when I'm screaming my head off at the games, I won't even think about the Logo. 

I already bought my shirt and hubbys .. ( website a little slow) and I love that stodgy ole OKC rocked the house with AC/DC..     at least it wasn't Garth Brooks!

----------


## architect5311

I like the scheme The Oklahoman artist put together weeks ago on the front page..... that really sucks maybe it will change sooner than later...........

----------


## OKCMallen

> It's not the greatest but none of the NBA logos are all that anyway. 
> 
> I'm just happy to have a team .... when I'm screaming my head off at the games, I won't even think about the Logo. 
> 
> I already bought my shirt and hubbys .. ( website a little slow) and I love that stodgy ole OKC rocked the house with AC/DC..     at least it wasn't Garth Brooks!


Now there's the winning attitude!! :Congrats:

----------


## MrZ

They would have been better going somewhere like this and saving money and getting a better logo: Sports Logos | Logo Design for Sport, Sports Teams and Organizations

----------


## Kerry

FYI - only about 3 or 4 NBA logo are very good in the first place.  I agree that the font on "Thunder"  is wrong.  The word Thunder takes up 50% of the area.

http://www.sportslogos.net/league.php?id=6

----------


## edcrunk

we should have a contest on here and see who can come up with a better logo and vote on it. i have more faith in our okctalkers to come up with something.

----------


## sgt. pepper

yes, hire those guys. it looks like some of the nba teams did. at least clay said there will be more logos, hope is still in the air.

----------


## FritterGirl

Whoever did the Barons logo (really a type treatment) did a pretty good job, although I'm not sure he/she was an OKCTalker.

I also liked the person's attempt at doing the logo with the thundering bison head with clouds and lightning.   It's in one of our numerous threads here.  Colors are black & gold, though so it was a bit too reminiscent of Univ of Colo's logo.

That's really more what I had in mind.

----------


## cedbled

> we should have a contest on here and see who can come up with a better logo and vote on it. i have more faith in our okctalkers to come up with something.


PLEASE God, no more contests!!! That's how we ended up here in the first place!!!!

----------


## UnFrSaKn

It's official: Oklahoma City Thunder - Ball Don't Lie - NBA - Yahoo! Sports

Note the poll...

----------


## kmf563

> its official im staying a spurs fan... TERRRIBLE logo terrible colors and even worse name... wait i take that back the logo is the worst part... this is what happens when middle age white guys buy a team and try to make a "hip" logo


so...you are one of those people who picks a team to root for based on their logo and colors. hmmm. For me it's more about supporting my city and the team that represents it no matter what colors they wear.  I am not exactly thrilled over a schooner being pulled by horses...but I bleed crimson and cream and will be at every home game in Norman losing my voice from yelling so loud. 

We have an NBA team! I never thought okc would see the day to have pro sports. I don't care if we called them the pooh bears!! I would still be there and I would still be a fan. This is history folks.  

Anyway, that is not the full logo. There is already work in progress and it's really not bad. You all expect a lot from a team that has been here less than 2 weeks and doesn't even have a staff.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

Well, that was underwhelming......

----------


## m2kneo

no i dont pick by a color or logo... why on earth would i be a packers fan if that were true... but when you have a fresh start and you talk a big game... come up with a big name... i agree i never thought we would have a pro sports team... but common its minor league all around... i mean even if your happy right now you have to admit that...


heres a little something i made with one of the pics i found on espn... he looks as stunned at the generic logo as most people do

----------


## murphystone

This is such a great thing for our economy and our future. Check out the Thunder Gear... It looks great.

----------


## edcrunk

> so...you are one of those people who picks a team to root for based on their logo and colors. hmmm. For me it's more about supporting my city and the team that represents it no matter what colors they wear.  I am not exactly thrilled over a schooner being pulled by horses...but I bleed crimson and cream and will be at every home game in Norman losing my voice from yelling so loud. 
> 
> We have an NBA team! I never thought okc would see the day to have pro sports. I don't care if we called them the pooh bears!! I would still be there and I would still be a fan. This is history folks.  
> 
> Anyway, that is not the full logo. There is already work in progress and it's really not bad. You all expect a lot from a team that has been here less than 2 weeks and doesn't even have a staff.


yes, it is that bad...  and i will be at the games yelling my head off... just not in a shirt with that crappy logo. i am way bummed that my city is represented by those colors and that weak-ass logo. someone dropped the ball. since they are all about "listening to the fans"... then hopefully they'll hire someone different to make the additional logos.

----------


## bwana_bob

Watching the press conference out of the corner of my eye on the TV in my office, the logo looked to me like:

         A giant flying pork chop!  

That's not stylized lightning cutting through it - those are skewers.



Oklahoma Thunder - Flame Grilled and Flying Towards You!

Pork - The Other White (Dead) Meat


Yet, at the end of the day, I'll go with Blevins' old quote: "They're our bunch!"

----------


## LordGerald

> Watching the press conference out of the corner of my eye on the TV in my office, the logo looked to me like:
> 
>          A giant flying pork chop!  
> 
> That's not stylized lightning cutting through it - those are skewers.
> 
> 
> 
> Oklahoma Thunder - Flame Grilled and Flying Towards You!
> ...


Dude, you just quoted Dean Blevins...

----------


## soonergal

I am so disappointed right now...I guess I'll get over it sometime..... :Confused:   :Smiley124:

----------


## BFizzy

I really think this mistake is going to cost them a lot of money.

----------


## Luke

Ya know... if you look at the logo just right, you can see a bird head profile (beak on the right...

...which leads me to believe that maybe, just maybe, the mascot will be a Thunderbird.

Boy, I'm really reaching for that one aren't I?

----------


## plmccordj

This is not a mistake at all.  This is a great name and an average logo.  I have heard someone quote on here that they never thought we would get a pro team.  That strikes me as negative and is no wonder we are hearing all this negativity.  I guess I should expect to hear all this on the first few days.  It is common knowledge in any enterprise that complainers make the most noise.  People that are happy tend to keep quiet most of the time so it gives the impression that everyone is unhappy.  I truly believe that over time and people get over the fact their pet name was not picked, people will come around.  Some of the arguments I have heard do not hold water if you apply it over the entire league.  I have heard "They named the team after a noise, a noise that only scares children".  I am curious what a Laker scares.  If you really think about half the other names forgetting that you have grown up hearing about them, they are just as cheezy.  Think about the Spurs.  Who do they scare?  What about the Heat?  Who do they scare?  I personally love the name Thunder and the logo while not that impressive, is not any worse than half the teams out there.  Do not lose  hope.  After the initial disappointment wears off, I think most people will not even think about the name or logo.  Maybe I am wrong but I hope our citizens are not THAT negative.

----------


## bwana_bob

By design (pardon the pun), the OKC NBA team has built up suspense, no doubt reveling not only in the press clippings but the domination of sports talk radio and both civic and sports message boards.  The build-up was not just of excitement but of expectations.  More importantly, the team was positioned to serve notice of Oklahoma City's inclusion in the elite group of cities with major league teams.  It is, by extension, a symbol of both our aspirations and our accomplishments.  That some people, including myself, are somewhat deflated by the design should not be made a litmus test of our pride in the city or our overall happiness with the team.  Instead, it should be viewed as a natural - and rather temporary phenomena - the resetting of expectations.  I wanted that logo to be exciting, to say something new about Oklahoma City - or at least to represent the city to my out-of-state friends in the way that I see Oklahoma City.  By that measure, it has failed but, it does not mean that I won't buy a T-shirt, hat or other logo item - rather, it implies that the team has to imbue said logo with meaning through its conduct on the court, particularly in respect to measured improvements in competitiveness over the next several years.  A great logo would not have made a great team but I would have been busting a few buttons if people in other NBA cities were instantly jealous of our team name and logo.  I don't believe we have to worry about that possibility at this point so, let the reality sink in and watch this become a decreasingly important issue.  Along with others, I tempered my comments with a statement that made clear my support of the team.  After all, IT IS a symbol of our progress and unity.

----------


## jbrown84

At least it's not this:

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I actually like that better...at least the logo somewhat supports the nickname.

----------


## Thunder

Legally changing my name to Thunder is definately something I should do!  :Big Grin: 

Now, I need to find an auto shop to put that logo on the hood of my car!  :Big Grin: 

I've been Thunderstruck'ed...again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kevinpate

I disagree that the logo will cost them money.

There is not one name/logo conceivable which wouldn't evoke the same responses, just from a different crowd.  We're Oklahomans, and we're an opinionated bunch.

Then, on top of us, there's the crowd who are just downright opinionated, Okie or no.  No matter what, some group was gonna be whupping out wallets and plastic, and another group was going to all but chip a toothie or two as they elected to grind out their frustration.

Just another day in paradise folks, and yes, it could have been worse, much worse.  The primary litigation could be bogged at the appeal level, the Schultz group could have not folded, more suits could have arisen, and Oklahomans could still see the plans for the first locally owned team being announced ofr Key Arena 2008-09.

All in all, something less than OMG! LUV IT LUV IT LUV IT logo ain't such a bad September moment.

----------


## metro

> I really think this mistake is going to cost them a lot of money.


Yep, they'll loose a lot in potential merchandise revenue, locally and definitely on the national and international scale.

----------


## FritterGirl

Well, when I drove back by there at about 6:30 on my way home, I noticed there was still a line out the door, and a crowd of what could easily have been 100+ still inside Leadership Square. 

They probably didn't do that bad.  Some folks will be happy to get the merchandise, no matter what it looks like.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

I really don't have a problem with the logo. Yeah, it's not the greatest, but it could have been a lot worse. I just think that the ownership group could have handled this a lot better.

----------


## Turanacus

Desmond Mason is going to be @ Academy on NW Exprwy today 5p thru 7p - -

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I will let this grow on me because the Thunder was my second favorite behind Barons.  

The fact that everyone is whining and moaning about the design is driving me crazy.  Yeah, it's not too great, but who are we to say that we're better than any of the designers that Bennett & company hired or, even, the NBA approval committee?!  That being said, you should also consider the amount of time that was barely invested in to coming up with this design.  It had to be something basic--CONSIDERING THEY ONLY HAD ABOUT 3 1/2 MONTHS TO DO DA DARN THING!!!  

It was stated several times in other threads that other designs for other teams had several months, if not a year, to invest in those plans and designs for all around incorporation of all the products of a team from the players to the fans.  So, considering Bennett did say that there WILL BE OTHER DESIGNS, by all means, look forward to that!  Any one of us can nitpick all day on that logo cause it's a whole lot easier to be a Negative Nancy or a Debbie Downer (whaa whaaa whaaaaa).

I honestly believe that everyone is so wrapped up in Oklahoma City becoming a Major League City that we expect nothing but the best for our city.  And because of this a simple logo for a decent team name is ripped to shreds.  We just need to simmer down now...

----------

